# Gutes JavaScript-Tutorium gefunden !!!



## Ossi (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo, ich habe ein gutes JavaScript-Tutorium zum Download gefunden (in deutsch, besser als das bei selfHTML gelinkte) und möchte euch den Link nicht vorenthalten:

edit: 

online http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javascript/
download http://download.galileo-press.de/openbook/javascript/galileocomputing_javascript.zip


----------



## Lord-Lance (16. Mai 2003)

Wie heisst es immer so schön? 

Thanks for sharing  

Gruss


----------



## Pencil (17. Mai 2003)

thx, werde es mir auchmal antuhen

you helped

;-)


----------

